# How to adjust diet to stop loose stools?



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Every once in a while my GSD will have solid, easy to clean up poop. But 98% of the time it's like oatmeal. I have a relatively small yard and multiple small children, so I've got to figure out a way to keep the lawn from being a mess. Right now I end up with awful smears wherever he poops (which he does several times a day) whether I pick it up immediately or try to let it sun-bake, ha. 

I'm feeding him Canidae. He's not a huge eater. We've tried a few different foods since getting him in the spring. There's not much of a difference in his stools or his appetite. He waits until the evening to eat, and then it's only about 2.5-3 cups. I've tried giving him more after he's finished that, or just putting more in the bowl, but he doesn't want more than that. 

What would be best here? Maybe a little rice every day? Probiotics? Something else?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

There are lots of ways to deal with diarrhea itself (adding boiled rice or 100% pure pumpkin, temporarily withholding food, etc.), but if this is an ongoing issue, you need to find the cause of it. Chances are his food isn't agreeing with him. Try a different brand of kibble (with a gradual transition to it). If it keeps going and going, consider getting him checked at a vet - there may be underlying medical causes.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

1-maybe eating too much at one time is upsetting his stomach
2-has giardia or other GI issue
3-try taking him off kibble and feeding prepared raw or dehydrated raw. Since you have small children you probably don't want to deal with raw, so try this brand - The Honest Kitchen, its dehydrated, just add warm water and serve. We've been through so many GI issues, now they are gone, perfect poop using THK and raw. Our dog just could not handle kibble - no allergies that I know of.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Jess! THAT is a huge problem when you have children.

Sounds like your baby has some food sensitivities! You may want to change kibbles and add some Digestive Enzymes/Probiotics.

Compare your kibble and the Nature's VARIETY below. If this is the variety you are feeding, it has several things that can cause gut problems IF the dog/pup is sensitive to it.

The Nature's Variety also contains Mortmorillinite Clay which has many minerals and also helps firm up stools for some dogs.

_*Canidade Large Breed Puppy:*_
*Duck meal*, brown rice, oats, peas, *ocean fish meal*, barley, white rice, rice bran, chicken fat, lentils, suncured alfalfa meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, potassium chloride, choline chloride, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, 

_*Nature's VARIETY Raw Boost, Grain Free, Lamb:*_ Instinct Raw Boost Grain-Free Kibble Dog Food - Lamb | Instinct Pet Food for Dogs and Cats 
*Lamb, Salmon Meal, White Fish Meal (Pacific Whiting, Pacific Sole, Pacific Rockfish),* Canola Oil, Tapioca, *Lamb Meal,* Peas, *Menhaden Fish Meal*, Tomato Pomace, *Freeze Dried Lamb*, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Chickpeas, Montmorillonite Clay
*Complete & Balanced for All Life Stages*
_Nature’s Variety__ Instinct Raw Boost Lamb & Salmon Meal Formula for dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile for all life stages. _Can be purchased from PetsMart/Petco
Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety

Human Grade Digestive Enzymes/ProBiotics:
To Purchase From the USA: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo):http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature (he can over-night this for you).

To Purchase From Canada: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html


This one can be purchased from some Pet Supply Plus stores: 
*Digest All Plus* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html 

You can also purchase some Slippery Elm and or Ground Psyllium Seed from a local health food store.

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen that Gretchen suggested would be an excellent choice if your budget will allow it! They have complete balanced meals OR they have "Bases" that you need to add your own raw or cooked meat to the mix.

HK is the ONLY 100% Human Grade Ingredient Pet Food. It is the only pet food in the USA that is allowed by the FDA to legally use the words Human Grade Ingredients on their packaging and advertising!

I feed raw, but I feed HK when on vacation. I would say the ONLY draw back with HK (with my particular dogs) is that it makes them have multiple bowel movements during the day.

Moms


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Has your dog been tested for EPI or some of the other digestive issues?


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

If it was periodic I would try kefir yoghurt, pumpkin, mushy rice and boiled chicken ( mine has a sensitive stomach and it works on him), but since it's 98% of the time it's best you see your vet. Is it possible that your children are giving him scraps or human food?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

and get him checked for parasites. Take in a stool sample and make sure they test it for Giardia as well.


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

I did have him checked for parasites when we got him. I gave the vet a stool sample (well, he pooped on her exam room floor) and the results came back negative for anything. I had them specifically test for giardia because his medical records show that he had it as a puppy and they had to treat for it twice to kick it. 

He IS getting scraps of human food, but nothing too weird. If there are random leftovers (ie: the toddler throws food from her high chair) I put them in his bowl, but they are meat, vegetables, breads. He does lick up the mess on the dining room floor after meals while I am wiping down the table and the smaller kids. Would that cause this runny poop? I didn't think it was a big deal since he is getting a quality food (I thought!) as his main food source.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Its not that its anything weird, but I'd eliminate the scraps for now and try a different food with regular feeding times . Try and let everything regulate. A quality food isn't always the right food for your dog. I've yet to have a dog that could handle Orijin and its usually mentioned with the best foods.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Can you crate the dog until after meals and you cleaning up the floor?

His trigger just may be the grains! Bread/noodles/cereal/popcorn/cake, etc, from the floor or leftovers in his dish accompanied with the grains in his kibble! Depending on how many "grains" he gets on any one day, 
can trigger the poops!  

Moms


----------



## JessAndHerWolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Can you crate the dog until after meals and you cleaning up the floor?
> 
> His trigger just may be the grains! Bread/noodles/cereal/popcorn/cake, etc, from the floor or leftovers in his dish accompanied with the grains in his kibble! Depending on how many "grains" he gets on any one day,
> can trigger the poops!
> ...


That might be it then. He definitely gets a little bread and some air-popped popcorn most days. My kids are 6, 5, 3 and 1. There are always small faces to lick (mmm, yogurt!) and dropped goodies. I will try putting him in my bedroom, where his bed is, until I have each meal cleaned up. Maybe I will put the 6 year old on floor-check-duty.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JessAndHerWolf said:


> That might be it then. He definitely gets a little bread and some air-popped popcorn most days. My kids are 6, 5, 3 and 1. There are always small faces to lick (mmm, yogurt!) and dropped goodies. I will try putting him in my bedroom, where his bed is, until I have each meal cleaned up. Maybe I will put the 6 year old on floor-check-duty.


Oh boy.....you've got your hands full! LOL But, a nice full! 

It will be hard with your situation but it's worth a try!

I'd still consider the Kocci Free, the Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic and the non grain foods: Nature's *Variety* Lamb or Honest Kitchen Embark (which is ok for pups). 
Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It could be he is eating to much. Does he get a lot of snacks during the day. My dog will have a tendandcy to have a soft stool -not frequent if he ate to much. My husbandor i gave him his dinner or breakfast without the other knowing or somthing like that i may find soft stool in the yard. With kids around you do want to check stool sample for giardia or worms. It would be wise to double check that giardia. Is he eating somthing he is not suppose to. Table scraps can also cause this you would be surprised the smalk amount may cause this. These are some of the things the list is long..


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

what Recipe of Canidae are you feeding?


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Have seen this happen to my 2.5 yr old male.
I only let him have a few Milk Bones a day and it does help firm up his stools and his teeth are gorgeous with the Milk Bones.

I stay away from many of any chicken/beef processed meat treats.
Only the freeze dried chicken breast for training.
No human scraps for my Maxwell. 
My vet of 23 years explained to me that German Shepherds have peculiar pancreatic disorders when on too much of the bad food we think they like so much. 

Get a high quality canned food to add a little to his kibble when you get him off the "junk food". You'll see a difference in a few days....


----------

